# R.I.P Arrow... you were amazing



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Our beautiful 18 year old school horse Arrow Star died yesterday, in what seemed to be a freak accident in the field. I wasn't there, but our instructor's found her dead with a broken neck. 

Arrow was meant to go to a retirement home in February, but it never happened, which was ok; she was an incredible lesson horse; so sweet and gentle. She never did anything she wasn't supposed to, and she took great care of anyone who sat on her back. She only did a lesson twice a week, and it was only walk and a little bit of trot.

I have known and loved this mare for over five years. I grew from a shy little girl to who I am now with her, she was one of my best friends. I had a bond with her that I didn't even have with my horses. I first met this gorgeous dark mare after my usual lesson horse took off with me, and my first ride on her was amazing. She was very sweet, and trotted extremely slow for me until I felt confident enough to speed her up a little bit. 

I learnt how to lunge a horse with her, and I learnt how to handle a spook or an act up when she would refuse to go forward. She taught me how to use my leg correctly; instead of kicking to get her to canter, I had to squeeze, or else she wouldn't canter. She taught me how to encourage a horse to use their hind, and she took me over my first little jump after a long time of fear.

She became my "project" in 2007, and she was the first horse that was "mine". I would spend all day with her, grooming her, learning about hooves with her, learning everything I could about horses. I would lunge and ride her, and she was the first horse I ever had a bareback ride on.

However, she was becoming very clumsy: she would trip a lot, and stumble, so we took her out of the riding school. I would trot and walk her a little, to see if it was just the sand in the arena, or something similar, but she would trip anywhere, so we stopped riding her for her and other peoples safety. A vet was supposed to come see her on Monday, but now it's too late. 

Is it possible that she tripped and fell, breaking her neck in the process? 

R.I.P Arrow, you were an amazing mare


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

So sorry for your loss Love. She sounded like a wonderful horse. As for wht happened, I couldn't tell you. Sometimes things happen and we just can't explain them. She is in her retirement home and frolicking in a lush pasture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

My condolences on the loss of your equine friend.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear that lovestory 

There really isn't anything to say to ease the pain. Sending you a big :hug:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you guys so much... she really was a wonderful mare


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, im sure shes very happy wherever she is now.  Not long ago a horse I knew, one of the nicest horses ever was running around in a paddock with 2 other horses. He tripped and fell and broke his neck, dying instantly. It was so sad, he was an amazing horse, so yes, its quite possibly that could have happened but who knows 
Sending positive vibes your way xx


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Arrow was a lucky horse to have you as an owner, you loved her. I am sorry for your loss. She is happy now, running around with my Clip on the clouds. Sometimes on those hazy hot cloudy days, look up at the sky, you can see them.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss. We just lost a horse from a broken leg. We found her in the pasture super relaxed just eating grass. From the pictures Arrow looks like she was a very beautiful horse.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, she was beautiful.


----------

